# Last MTB ride of the season: Lynn Woods 10/29/11



## MR. evil (Nov 1, 2011)

Even though I had not been on a bike in over 3 weeks and still had a lingering chest cold, Austin and my buddy Eric (aka younger trials guy) both talked me into making the trip out to ride Lynn Woods just North of Boston on Saturday morning. ...... What was I thinking!!!!

I don't care where you ride, or how skilled you think you are on a bike, Lynn Woods is THE MOST TECHNICAL riding spot in New England. If your are in shape and on your game that place can chew you up and spit you out. When your out of shape, still sick and spent a majority of you summer / fall bike time on the road like me, Lynn Woods Is going to F#%£ you up. Pretty early on I had a nice OTB and banged up my left hand / elbow. That really got into my head and set the tone for the rest of the ride. All in all I was pretty timimed but did manage to ride a roller that I wusses out on there on my last ride. That was eating at me for 2 years and I am glad to have finally done it.  

Eric and Austin were both on there games and rode some crazy stuff. They both hit one of the steepest rollers I have ever seen, and it was also pretty tall! Austin then sacked up and rolled on of the craziest features I have ever seen. Did it on a hard tail to boot. Mad props to Austin for riding that thing. Eric spent some time checking that crazy roller out but thought it would be better left for another day (good call). Like he said on the way home, it just gives us a reason to come back next year.

Thanks for the tour Austin, it was a pleasure as always! Once we get power back here in Westfield and Eric gets the vid edited I will link the vid here.



I'm still sore


----------



## awf170 (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome riding with you guys once again.  Perfect timing too, right when I got in my car and starting driving home it started pouring.  

Bringing new people to Lynn is always a great time.  After riding there well over a 100 times I tend to forget how awesome the place truly is.  

Can't wait for the vid... although it will probably make everything we did look flat and pathetic.  :smash:

...and don't be so quick to say Lynn is the most technical place in the New England when you haven't ridden Bruce and Tom's yet!


----------



## awf170 (Nov 14, 2011)

Where's the video at?!


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 14, 2011)

awf170 said:


> Where's the video at?!



Eric is still working on it. He was away with the Fam last week on vacation.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see the vid too!


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Can't wait to see the vid too!



I'm not really sure how long it will be, we didn't shoot that much footage. But we did capture the crazier stuff.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 5, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/m/32868812

First half from Lynn Woods with Austin and the 2nd half from Case Mt.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 6, 2011)

Sweet video!  Mad skillz for sure.  

Who is who?


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 6, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Sweet video!  Mad skillz for sure.
> 
> Who is who?



In the first half of the video - Lynn woods
Austin is on the orange HT
His bud is on the black Spesh Enduro
My bud Eric is on the green Santa Cruz wearing the full face
I'm the hack in the Red Sox shirt on the red bike

2nd half - Case Mt
My bud Jamie (AZr Rightcoaster) is on the Blue HT ( the dude is over 50 years old, don't we all feel like losers now)
Eric is wearing the Full Face
And I'm still the hack wearing the red sox shirt on the red bike


----------



## awf170 (Dec 7, 2011)

By the way, way to jinx winter by giving this thread the title 'Last MTB ride of the season'.  This is all your fault!!!


----------



## tomcat (Feb 9, 2012)

Well it really was my last ride.  Up here we had our fall mud season after that ride and the trails have been for the most part icy/snow covered, just not a lot of snow.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 9, 2012)

tomcat said:


> Well it really was my last ride.  Up here we had our fall mud season after that ride and the trails have been for the most part icy/snow covered, just not a lot of snow.



I assume you are Austin's friend that ride with us? If it is you, sorry I forgot your name. I really suck with names.


----------

